# A Homage to Foam---My Chocolate Bread Pudding



## chef willie (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, Foam had me drooling for some bread pudding and so as not to duplicate the same thing I dug out my recipe for Chocolate Bread Pudding which went over very well in the past with those fortunate enough to have a bowl. After all the players were assembled I let it sit for 3-4 hours then baked off for about 45 minutes at 350 degrees in a 11x13 Pyrex pan. The stale rolls were from a batch I made at work and the eggs are from my chickens.....gorgeous big yellow yokes. Very rich, very delicious....a small scoop of French Vanilla ice cream puts it over the top but not really necessary. Without further ado:













pudding1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 16, 2014






soaking up the goodness













pudding2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 16, 2014






out of the oven----smells delicious













pudding3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 16, 2014






my outrageous piece....couldn't finish it













pudding4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Apr 16, 2014






I doubled these ingredients for the 11x13 pan...as is makes a 8x8 pan

6    cups 1 inch cubes French bread, bottom crust removed
¼    cup butter, melted (½ stick)
1 ¾  cups whole milk
1     cup whipping cream
4    ounces unsweetened chocolate
1     cup granulated sugar
4    large egg yokes

Butter an 8x8x2 inch baking dish. Place bread cubes in a large bowl, drizzle with butter and toss to coat. Transfer to baking dish.
Bring milk and cream just to a simmer in saucepan. Remove from heat and add chocolate. Whisk until melted and smooth. Whisk sugar and yokes in separate bowl to blend. Whisk chocolate mixture into sugar mixture.
Pour custard over bread. Cover with plastic film and let sit 3-4 hours to absorb most of the custard.
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Bake pudding until just set but center moves slightly when dish is shaken, about 45 minutes or so.
Serve warm or at room temperature.


----------



## seenred (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey Willie...that looks amazing!  Very nicely done...I'm sure Foamy'll be proud!

Red

P.S. Thanks for sharing your recipe...copied and pasted to my "Must Do" folder!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 17, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Hey Willie...that looks amazing!  Very nicely done...I'm sure Foamy'll be proud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Red....I should have made the small batch....an 11x13 pan is huge and now I have to eat it all


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow looks great Chef. I have made chocolate before and I was amazed at how well it went. It's definitely NOT a norm here, its usually a fancy thing. I made the mistaked of trying to top it with a white chocolate sauce. Way too much sweet there.

I agree whole heartedly about the ice cream. LOL... I have actually melted ice cream, stirred in a little rum, and poured it like sauce over a bread pudding and had requests for the recipe.... LOL It never fails when ya try and slip one by....Lol

Chef it looks really great! Oh and I so miss my fresh eggs, I  <sighs> actually looked at biddies the other day and was saved! They are all already completely sold out of the breed I wanted for this entire year........ saved me from a  momentary lapse. Ya know, that's a tub full of chicks to sell out a hatchery. Obviously everyone else likes 'em too.

And if chickens keep going up in price here, I am gonna have to start raising fryers. Too many people making a good living off chickens these day!

There I go again rambling!

Great looking bread pudding, wish I had some to go with this coffee. 

EDIT::  and now me sitting here with nothing but a cold buttered biscuit leftover from last night.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 17, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> I should have made the small batch....an 11x13 pan is huge and now I have to eat it all


You say that like it's a bad thing!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2014)

Chef, with chocolate bread pudding, I have found that its always best served to sweet young thangs. Rich good lookin wider ladies have a special affinity for chocolate bread pudding! Just put the word out...... that pan won't be big enough.

And save the ice cream, you'll spoil 'em!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 17, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Chef, with chocolate bread pudding, I have found that its always best served to sweet young thangs. Rich good lookin wider ladies have a special affinity for chocolate bread pudding! Just put the word out...... that pan won't be big enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, how correct you are Sir. I happened to bring a wedge to my favorite watering hole for the bartender and she bought me a beer after 1 forkful....then, she shared with another gal who wanted the recipe and stacked me up 2 more beers. So, a definite method to my madness


----------

